# A Rare Half-Female, Half-Male Cardinal



## RowdyRay (Feb 6, 2019)

Read the story over the weekend and was amazed. Never heard of this. Lucky find. 

Woman Spots A Rare Half-Female, Half-Male Cardinal In Her Yard

Now there's video:

Exclusive video reveals half-male, half-female cardinal


----------

